# Euro Headlight Switch



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

I recently purcahsed a CC and would like to upgrade to the euro light switch but do not know how to go about doing it. I would appreciate if someone can post a write up of how to get this completed so everything will be functional. Thanks. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5389477-FS-OEM-CC-euro-headlight-switch


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well first obviously you need the switch, takes no effort to install, pull the old one out and put the new in. You'll need help with someone with VAG to turn off your DRL and activate rear fogs if you want those, in which case you'll need the trigger wire as well. I didn't do that portion as I didn't care about the rear fogs, but some do. I think there are a few how to posts on here regarding it.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

So follow up dumb question...if I don't mess with the VAG tool at first, will my lights still work as normal with the new euro switch ?

Assuming I will gain the parking lights as the only "new feature"

Will my old front fogs still work?

Or with the new switch break everything unless you have the VAG software, etc.

Thanks guys!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

instigator31 said:


> So follow up dumb question...if I don't mess with the VAG tool at first, will my lights still work as normal with the new euro switch ?
> 
> Assuming I will gain the parking lights as the only "new feature"
> 
> ...


I think if you install the switch but don't do any VAG work there won't be anything different.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

If you got the switch with the "AUTO" feature things will operate as normal from factory settings. You will gain the parking lights as an addition and still retain your front fogs. For rea fogs and DRL you need to use VagCom and a trigger wire.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr Neon said:


> If you got the switch with the "AUTO" feature things will operate as normal from factory settings. You will gain the parking lights as an addition and still retain your front fogs. For rea fogs and DRL you need to use VagCom and a trigger wire.


Cool thank you very much!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you don't gain parking lights by just popping in a new euroswitch. The electronics don't allow for it. It will require some VCDS tweaking. (and hopefully 2012's don't get cursed with MK6 wiring)

And sometimes the light switch gets jammed due to the Passat dash... so you have to assist it buy opening the cubby under the switch, snake your arm in and help push it out from behind. It's easier to do than it reads.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> you don't gain parking lights by just popping in a new euroswitch. The electronics don't allow for it. It will require some VCDS tweaking. (and hopefully 2012's don't get cursed with MK6 wiring)
> 
> And sometimes the light switch gets jammed due to the Passat dash... so you have to assist it buy opening the cubby under the switch, snake your arm in and help push it out from behind. It's easier to do than it reads.



On my 2012, I did nothing and got the parking lights. I installed the Euro switch with the AUTO feature. I did add 2 trigger wires , one for front fogs and one for rear but I am still working on getting that mod done. Turned my DRL on and off through VagCom and it did not effect the operation of the switch both in AUTO, parking or lights full on.

As for installing the switch, removing the cubby under the dash did make it easier to access.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully I will get my switch in a day or so and I will confirm more 2012 wackiness


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Hopefully I will get my switch in a day or so and I will confirm more 2012 wackiness



From what I am learning through my mods, it is total wackiness!! :screwy:

Installing the parts is the easy part...programming or lack of finding the right programming has been the nightmare.. :banghead:


----------



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

I appreciate the insight from everyone. I am planning on swapping the switch soon and I will need to find someone who is local who may be able to assist with the swap. If anyone else has done this on a 2012 successfully please post the details. Thanks again!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

where in NJ are you?


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> So follow up dumb question...if I don't mess with the VAG tool at first, will my lights still work as normal with the new euro switch ?
> 
> Assuming I will gain the parking lights as the only "new feature"
> 
> ...


I can confirm that you can easily just swap the switch and plug the harness in. This will keep all features the same, but will also add parking lights. Rear fogs and front fogs as Mr. Neon stated are easy enough to hook up the switch, but the coding for the 2012s has proven to be a bear. As far as I know, no one has gotten front or rear fogs to work "correctly" on a 2012.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

CC RReflex said:


> I appreciate the insight from everyone. I am planning on swapping the switch soon and I will need to find someone who is local who may be able to assist with the swap. If anyone else has done this on a 2012 successfully please post the details. Thanks again!


The physical swap of the switch is rediculously simply. Just put the switch in the off position, push the knob in, then turn counter clockwise, and it will pop out, pull it out, disconnect the harness, reconnect to new switch, and pop back in. It does help if you let the cubby below hang down by just pushing the plastic piece on the cubby underneath the plastic piece on the dash. This gives you more room to work under there.

If you are also talking about the coding, I don't believe anyone has successfully gotten the coding right for front and rear fogs for the 2012. Mr. Neon is close I believe to rear fogs, and front fogs have required some "sacrifices," mainly cornering lights.


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok. Noob question, but what exactly does a Euro switch do for you? I assume that it's better but....


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Hawk443 said:


> Ok. Noob question, but what exactly does a Euro switch do for you? I assume that it's better but....


It allows you to activate just parking lights. It also has the pull out stops for activating rear fog lights and front fog lights...with VAG coding and retrofitting the hardware (for front fog lights).


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

What I am learning and discovering with the 2012 models without fogs is basically coming down to program issue with the newer BCM's. I believe the ability it there to install the front fogs (I have them in and working at one time for a test) , but the coding to change the current BCM is I believe unknown or buried. I have done a few test so to speak and come up with nothing true to a factory 2012 CC with fogs (R-Line model) but I think I am getting closer.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW !

Ok, so my swith came today (happened to be working from home)

Of course, HAD TO INSTALL ASAP!

Install took 39 seconds, thanks to research on threads and friends previous advice, so thanks guys!

A suprising after effect as well. I NOW HAVE FOGS and Daytime Running Lights with no software programming.

HOW - well remember I have stock fogs in my 2012 RLINE. The new "parking" light feature on the Euroswitch turns off the main lights and turns on the parking lights only. THEN you can pull out 1 click to get the FRONT fogs to come one. MAGIC!

Everthing works normally, of course except the REAR FOGS, which I need the trigger wire for (coming in the mail soon I hope)

Anyways, just wanted to report this MAGIC!


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> WOW !
> 
> Ok, so my swith came today (happened to be working from home)
> 
> ...


Going to need more than a trigger wire to get rear fogs on a 2012. If you figure out what that "more" is...please let us know. :beer:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

zmcmahan said:


> Going to need more than a trigger wire to get rear fogs on a 2012. If you figure out what that "more" is...please let us know. :beer:


Oh yes, sorry I knew that. Meaning I need a trigger wire and programming.

I assume though it does not work as easily as the previous years....so I am meeting up with another forum member to see if we (well he) can figure it out.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Oh yes, sorry I knew that. Meaning I need a trigger wire and programming.
> 
> I assume though it does not work as easily as the previous years....so I am meeting up with another forum member to see if we (well he) can figure it out.


Cool. Keep us posted. By the way, I got my trigger wire at my local dealer for $7 and change. They said they usually stock them.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*Euro Light Switch animation*


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

romney said:


>


Nice! That's awesome. Good work.


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> WOW !
> 
> Ok, so my swith came today (happened to be working from home)
> 
> ...




This is not really fogs as DRLs sice your parking lights are on in addition to the fogs.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

So are rear fogs already in stock CC's, they are just not wired to turn on? 

I remember with my MK5 Jetta that I had to order the light kit with the fogs. Is this not necessary with the CC?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Guys, 
can someone confirm for me if this will or will not work with the 2012 CC?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...:Volkswagen&hash=item5d2fb0efd6#ht_4752wt_954

ECS sells a slightly different part number, but i think the difference is only the country of origin.
Ebay is made in CN while ECS in Mexico.

Obviously 40$ price difference is the reason im asking.
If you have a tip to a different site i can purchase from would be much appreciated.

TIA.:beer:


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

I am still working on getting fogs and rear fogs for the 2012 Sports...not much luck as of late. Tried a lot of testing and got nothing good except the factory wiring schematic is NOT exact or near what the car is..

I was wondering though..on the Vagcom for the 2012 R-Lines, the bit that is used for front fogs installed is not checked yet the fogs work on just the R-lines models...I am wondering if there is some type of factory relay needed since the actual wiring for the fogs is connected to the cornering lights on the 2012 Sport models. Maybe it switches between fogs/cornering lights via the Euro switch? :screwy:


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Guys,
> can someone confirm for me if this will or will not work with the 2012 CC?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...:Volkswagen&hash=item5d2fb0efd6#ht_4752wt_954
> ...


Yeah, I'd like to know the best place to buy one as well (for a 2011)....


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say ECS Tuning is the best place. they have all the euro switches and the jump wire as well.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

SlavaKM said:


> Guys,
> can someone confirm for me if this will or will not work with the 2012 CC?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...:Volkswagen&hash=item5d2fb0efd6#ht_4752wt_954
> ...





Hawk443 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know the best place to buy one as well (for a 2011)....


I can confirm that the switch listed in the ebay link above will work, that is the same part number that I have installed in mine. Got my switch from Vaglink.com about 6 months ago now.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr Neon said:


> I am still working on getting fogs and rear fogs for the 2012 Sports...not much luck as of late. Tried a lot of testing and got nothing good except the factory wiring schematic is NOT exact or near what the car is..
> 
> I was wondering though..on the Vagcom for the 2012 R-Lines, the bit that is used for front fogs installed is not checked yet the fogs work on just the R-lines models...I am wondering if there is some type of factory relay needed since the actual wiring for the fogs is connected to the cornering lights on the 2012 Sport models. Maybe it switches between fogs/cornering lights via the Euro switch? :screwy:


Although the 2012 have wiring changed from the 2011, I would bet that the 2012 Sports would need an extra relay similar to how I had to wire my 2011 Sport.

Check the link in my signature for the install thread I did for my 11 Sport.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

VdubTX said:


> I can confirm that the switch listed in the ebay link above will work, that is the same part number that I have installed in mine. Got my switch from Vaglink.com about 6 months ago now.


You are the man!
Thanks so much for checking.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Although the 2012 have wiring changed from the 2011, I would bet that the 2012 Sports would need an extra relay similar to how I had to wire my 2011 Sport.
> 
> Check the link in my signature for the install thread I did for my 11 Sport.


Checked your link and got all the parts to do the mod before I realized the wiring was different. Everything works except the relay...don't need it but something is missing since the front fogs enable in Vagcom only turn on the cornering lights in the Sport models

I wish I could find a way to figure that out for sure...Again, all I know is that the coding for the 2012 R-Lines with factory fogs does not have the front fogs installed bit checked but yet it still works as well as the cornering lights.


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> I can confirm that the switch listed in the ebay link above will work, that is the same part number that I have installed in mine. Got my switch from Vaglink.com about 6 months ago now.


Thanks. Vaglink.com is just a bunch of links to VW parts websites. Do you know exactly who you bought it from?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ozfst said:


> This is not really fogs as DRLs sice your parking lights are on in addition to the fogs.


Yes, correct...but hey better than nothing...and what is wrong with the parking lights on anyways


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hawk443 said:


> Thanks. Vaglink.com is just a bunch of links to VW parts websites. Do you know exactly who you bought it from?


These guys are good with fair shipping...ECS typically rapes you on shipping.

http://www.dbcperformance.com/3C8941431AXSH_p/3c8941431axsh.htm


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> These guys are good with fair shipping...ECS typically rapes you on shipping.
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/3C8941431AXSH_p/3c8941431axsh.htm




ECS only charged me 10.00 for UPS GRND. I prefer UPS and will pay for it cause USPS is crap. they have the right Euro switch for 59.95, cheaper than anywhere i have found


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ozfst said:


> ECS only charged me 10.00 for UPS GRND. I prefer UPS and will pay for it cause USPS is crap. they have the right Euro switch for 59.95, cheaper than anywhere i have found


I think you have the price wrong...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3C8941431AXSH/

But you are correct, $5 cheaper. I don't understand their shipping policies, as they seem to be hit and miss, for me they are always a total rip off. But to each their own...


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> I think you have the price wrong...
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3C8941431AXSH/
> 
> But you are correct, $5 cheaper. I don't understand their shipping policies, as they seem to be hit and miss, for me they are always a total rip off. But to each their own...



The price is right. your link is for the "A". the "B" is the supplier version. It has all the functions it's just cheaper. Here is the link to that:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ozfst said:


> The price is right. your link is for the "A". the "B" is the supplier version. It has all the functions it's just cheaper. Here is the link to that:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/


 
WOW - WTF ?

What is the difference in the supplier version...NOTHING ? 
Dang it...wish I knew this a month ago...thanks for clearing this up


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> WOW - WTF ?
> 
> What is the difference in the supplier version...NOTHING ?
> Dang it...wish I knew this a month ago...thanks for clearing this up


No difference at all.....except the price of course


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ozfst said:


> The price is right. your link is for the "A". the "B" is the supplier version. It has all the functions it's just cheaper. Here is the link to that:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/



http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431a/ --- the "A" version on ECS' site does not have the Auto function.










the "B" version you linked has the Auto function









To further complicate things.... ECS gives the different supplier a different part number.

*3C8* 941 431*A*XSH = OEM Chrome with coming home with Fr/Rr Fogs (in VAG-packaging).

*3C8* 941 431*Q*XSH = OEM Chrome with Fr/Rr Fogs (in VAG packaging).

Their aftermarket equivalent starts with *5ND* 941 431 (a or b)


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Whew, then I am not crazy...the functions are NOT the same...close but not the same.


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Whew, then I am not crazy...the functions are NOT the same...close but not the same.



there are many versions on the ECS website. The A and B versions I was referring to are exactly the same in function just not price. The A is 74.95 and the B is 54.95.

here is the identical A link.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Euro_Switch/ES252792/


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

No, look:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/

$59 and free shipping (has auto)

vs

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3C8941431AXSH/ES252792/

$75 plus shipping (has auto)

Ebay still cheapest, $49 and free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...arms=clkid=2591987807322176210#ht_4773wt_1167


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Hawk443 said:


> Thanks. Vaglink.com is just a bunch of links to VW parts websites. Do you know exactly who you bought it from?


?? When I bought it appeared that Vaglink was the company I purchased from. Receipt shows Vaglink as did Paypal.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr Neon said:


> Checked your link and got all the parts to do the mod before I realized the wiring was different. Everything works except the relay...don't need it but something is missing since the front fogs enable in Vagcom only turn on the cornering lights in the Sport models
> 
> I wish I could find a way to figure that out for sure...Again, all I know is that the coding for the 2012 R-Lines with factory fogs does not have the front fogs installed bit checked but yet it still works as well as the cornering lights.


Yea, in the 2011 the Fog lights in VagCom control the Cornering lights as well. That is why an additional relay was needed to turn the fogs on when you pull the switch out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ozfst said:


> there are many versions on the ECS website. The A and B versions I was referring to are exactly the same in function just not price. The A is 74.95 and the B is 54.95.
> 
> here is the identical A link.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Euro_Switch/ES252792/





SlavaKM said:


> No, look:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/
> 
> ...


Auto versions for the CC

*5ND* 941 431B = Aftermarket supplier = lower price

*3C8* 941 431AXSH = Factory supplier with VAG packaging = higher price


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Auto versions for the CC
> 
> *5ND* 941 431B = Aftermarket supplier = lower price
> 
> *3C8* 941 431AXSH = Factory supplier with VAG packaging = higher price


What does the VAG packaging consist of?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

3C8


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> No, look:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5ND941431B/ES2081099/
> 
> ...


The one on ebay says, when you put the CC into the compatibility check that it isn't compatible. Is it really compatible or not? Anyone? Didn't see a part number on the website but maybe I missed it. Says it's OEM though...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Hawk443 said:


> The one on ebay says, when you put the CC into the compatibility check that it isn't compatible. Is it really compatible or not? Anyone? Didn't see a part number on the website but maybe I missed it. Says it's OEM though...


5ND 941 431 B XSH

I don't think the compatibility chart is updated. Same model cars are listed to use the ECS version.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Yea, in the 2011 the Fog lights in VagCom control the Cornering lights as well. That is why an additional relay was needed to turn the fogs on when you pull the switch out.


Problem is I believe it is the same for the 2012's but with the different CECM, figuring our what type of relay it is and where it goes is the question....


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr Neon said:


> Problem is I believe it is the same for the 2012's but with the different CECM, figuring our what type of relay it is and where it goes is the question....


Have you checked with Maloosheck to see if he had any insight on it for the 2012's?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Have you checked with Maloosheck to see if he had any insight on it for the 2012's?


I have emailed a few times...may have drove him nuts too with questions.. Still we are both confused but alas I may have found something as of today..

Went to the dealer and spoke to the parts dude who did some research on an 2012 R-Line. More specifically the fog lights and the wiring...He did find a relay and gave me the part number..

VW Part# 3C8-951-253 As for location..it is in front of the BCM but still not specific. The location code on the part screen said DWP-V/496 ..he couldn't figure out what or where it goes to...even the pictures didn't say much...I am familiar with the car now that I have an idea where the relay is and hopefully this may be the key to getting them retro fitted on the 2012 Sport. My only concern is that the R-line Vin# I used for searching comes up an 2011, but mine also comes up as well.

I will pass this on to Maloonsheck to see what he thinks.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, my $49.99 (free s/h) from EBay arrived within 3 business days.
It's clean, new and works perfect.

Out of the box:










Installed:










City lights (only the orange markers are on). Pull the switch and fogs come on.










The only odd thing about the chinese one, is that plug is upside down, thats it.
Original was made in Spain.










Original is missing the following pins, assuming rear fogs. Euro switch, has all the pins.










I wonder, if one of those pins controls the DRL and bending it out of the way would turn them off (same as MK4 switch).

Anyway, $49.99.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

Mr Neon said:


> I have emailed a few times...may have drove him nuts too with questions.. Still we are both confused but alas I may have found something as of today..
> 
> Went to the dealer and spoke to the parts dude who did some research on an 2012 R-Line. More specifically the fog lights and the wiring...He did find a relay and gave me the part number..
> 
> ...


Any updates?
I'm currently trying to get the fogs to work on my friends 2012 CC Lux with the euro auto headlight switch.
The CC came with fogs and halogens from the factory and the fog option in vcds was turned off as you said the 2012 R-line was. It could be possible that this bit is for the euro LED fog function and servers no purpose for 2012's.

We tried swapping out the euro headlight switch for the stock and the fogs won't come on with that either. We undid all are vcds tweaks and still no fogs. I have a feeling that when the two boxes for PRL were unchecked it did another tweak in the long coding that disabled the fogs. I'm not 100% sure though. Going to reflash the BCM to stock tomorrow with the stock headlight switch installed and see if that brings the fogs back on.

I'm almost certain that the cornering lights are now somehow coded as the fogs and thus disable the fogs completely.

I'm sure it's something in the coding.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

.skully. said:


> Any updates?
> I'm currently trying to get the fogs to work on my friends 2012 CC Lux with the euro auto headlight switch.
> The CC came with fogs and halogens from the factory and the fog option in vcds was turned off as you said the 2012 R-line was. It could be possible that this bit is for the euro LED fog function and servers no purpose for 2012's.
> 
> ...


Ok, I am confused slightly. 

I have a 2012 RLine with fogs and they worked from the factory.

I installed the euro switch and fogs still work, no coding.

Your LUX should be the same way, unless your fogs are aftermarket...but you said they are not. OR did you somehow change your coding and disabled your fogs?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Rear fogs


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

instigator31 said:


> OR did you somehow change your coding and disabled your fogs?


We were disabling the drl's (aka prl's) and when we did that the fogs got disabled. We must have made a mistake somewhere. We undid the coding and the fogs still stayed off even with the stock headlight switch. The issue is coding related.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotcha on the coding...

As for the rear fogs, I don't think anyone has figured it out yet with a 2012 ????


----------



## RobSVT (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, so I ordered the Euro Switch, received, and installed on a 2012 R-line. It's normal functions, like parking lights, auto, and headlights work fine. However, I have NO front fogs with it installed. No rear either, but thats because i don't have a trigger wire installed. Not worried about that one just yet. I really want my front fogs back with the Euro switch. Any suggestions?

-Rob:beer:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

RobSVT said:


> Ok, so I ordered the Euro Switch, received, and installed on a 2012 R-line. It's normal functions, like parking lights, auto, and headlights work fine. However, I have NO front fogs with it installed. No rear either, but thats because i don't have a trigger wire installed. Not worried about that one just yet. I really want my front fogs back with the Euro switch. Any suggestions?
> 
> -Rob:beer:


I just recently installed a Euro Switch on my 09 CC and afterward, still had my fogs in a normal fashion but I understand the 2012 has different electronics. You may not need the trigger wire, since it has nothing to do with anything except the rear fogs, but you may need to use the Ross-Tech vagcom to get your front fogs back to normal.

I am not kowledgable regarding the 2012 so hopefully someone else will come to your rescue.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

zmcmahan said:


> Cool. Keep us posted. By the way, I got my trigger wire at my local dealer for $7 and change. They said they usually stock them.


Part # for trigger wire? :thumbup:


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Does this Euroswitch allow fogs in"Auto"??


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine doesn't


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

g1xx3r said:


> Does this Euroswitch allow fogs in"Auto"??


No.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Least expensive one I've found... but will it work? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-MK5-MK6-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4316728405669965458


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

blue hare said:


> Least expensive one I've found... but will it work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-MK5-MK6-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4316728405669965458


Yep have it in mine works fine.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

I just recieved my Euro Switch from DBC Performance out of San Antonio, TX. Installation really was 'plug and play.' Fogs work on parking lights and full on. I think part of the problem with some of the varients is the manufacturer. Even though it was more expensive, I made sure I ordered an OEM part, (not a Chinese substitute). So, for those with a 2012, I highly recommend getting an OEM specific version/varient. I know from a couple others with 2011 and older CCs that the ebay versions will work...not a guarentee with the 2012's wiring. 
As with most posters this is just my 2 cents worth. I hope this keep some people from having to realize the over used saying of "you get what you pay for".


----------



## RobSVT (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, so I'm going to bring this thread back some, so hopefully we can get some clear cut answers for others out there.

Update: I sent back the first switch I ordered and get a replacement one from ECS trouble free. Installed the new one, and front fogs work as designed, sorta. When the front fogs are turned on, the cornering lights also come on as well. Any idea as to what coding has to be changed for this to stop. I don't really want to burn the cornering lights out prematurely. This is on a 2012 CC R-Line. 

- Robert


----------



## swich2mac (Nov 26, 2011)

TriCCTanker said:


> I just recieved my Euro Switch from DBC Performance out of San Antonio, TX. Installation really was 'plug and play.' Fogs work on parking lights and full on. I think part of the problem with some of the varients is the manufacturer. Even though it was more expensive, I made sure I ordered an OEM part, (not a Chinese substitute). So, for those with a 2012, I highly recommend getting an OEM specific version/varient. I know from a couple others with 2011 and older CCs that the ebay versions will work...not a guarentee with the 2012's wiring.
> As with most posters this is just my 2 cents worth. I hope this keep some people from having to realize the over used saying of "you get what you pay for".



TriCCTanker,

Did you order part# 3C8941431AXSH from DBC Performance?


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

swich2mac said:


> TriCCTanker,
> 
> Did you order part# 3C8941431AXSH from DBC Performance?


Yes, here's the website:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/3C8941431AXSH_p/3c8941431axsh.htm

I haven't attempted the rear fogs wiring yet since no one else more daring has been able to figure out the 2012 DIY yet.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*eBay Euro Switch*

Looking to get the Euro Switch for my 2012 6MT R-Line...and save some money. So, this one won't work right for "fogs as DRL" and some other functions (with or without VAGCOM programming)? http://www.ebay.com/itm/120797526526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

RobSVT said:


> Ok, so I'm going to bring this thread back some, so hopefully we can get some clear cut answers for others out there.
> 
> Update: I sent back the first switch I ordered and get a replacement one from ECS trouble free. Installed the new one, and front fogs work as designed, sorta. When the front fogs are turned on, the cornering lights also come on as well. Any idea as to what coding has to be changed for this to stop. I don't really want to burn the cornering lights out prematurely. This is on a 2012 CC R-Line.
> 
> - Robert


Ready to order the Euro Switch. Which was the first switch that you ordered and from where? Problem with the front fogs?

Still looking to purchase this one - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=190627134988 . Part #5ND941431B XSH

SlavaKM - yours is working OK? Rear Fogs with trigger?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

JLondon said:


> Ready to order the Euro Switch. Which was the first switch that you ordered and from where? Problem with the front fogs?
> 
> Still looking to purchase this one - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=190627134988 . Part #5ND941431B XSH
> 
> SlavaKM - yours is working OK? Rear Fogs with trigger?


I dont have rear fogs hooked up.
But the ebay switch is great. Why pay more, it's the same ****.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i have installed euro switch on my 2010 sport
but i noticed that when it was stock even i left switch on and take key out all lights were turned off automatically
not when i take key out while leaving switch on, parking light stays on
is this normal for even euro cc?

most of time i just leave the switch on auto but sometimes i use fog light and forgot to turn it off


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

akipal said:


> i have installed euro switch on my 2010 sport
> but i noticed that when it was stock even i left switch on and take key out all lights were turned off automatically
> not when i take key out while leaving switch on, parking light stays on
> is this normal for even euro cc?
> ...


If you leave the switch on ON with Fogs on, after turning the car off. Your parking lights will stay on.
The car will "beep" to alert of lights on, if that isn't enough for you - i dunno what to tell you.
I dont know if they turn off after a few minutes however, i never tried to see what would happen.
Maybe manual has something about it listed.


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I am having trouble taking my old switch out. I popped both panels off, turned it to off, and pushed the knob in. I can't get it to pop out. Is there a trick?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shep37 said:


> So I am having trouble taking my old switch out. I popped both panels off, turned it to off, and pushed the knob in. I can't get it to pop out. Is there a trick?


Push the knob in & turn it ever so slightly to the right (to release the locks/latches)

If you can reach behind....push the switch from behind at the same time and it'll come free


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

While in the OFF position....


snobrdrdan said:


> Push the knob in & turn it ever so slightly to the right (to release the locks/latches)


 Turn CLOCKWISE.

No need to pull down the auxilary "cubby" and push from behind.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Right but if he's having a hard time and has the panels already off....it doesn't hurt to push it from behind to make sure it'll pop out


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Right but if he's having a hard time and has the panels already off....it doesn't hurt to push it from behind to make sure it'll pop out


Agree. Even with the switch in the pushed in position it is sometimes pretty hard to pull out. Getting a push from behind is what I had to do since it was in there pretty tight.


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

The ebay one works perfect on my 12 R line.. Does everything but rear fogs. I did open the cubby and give a push from behind to help out the stock switch. took 3 min to do the entire thing..


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Blkmag1c said:


> The ebay one works perfect on my 12 R line.. Does everything but rear fogs. I did open the cubby and give a push from behind to help out the stock switch. took 3 min to do the entire thing..


Yep rear fogs at this point are NOT FIGURED OUT for us with 2012's....


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I just received and installed my euro switch in my 2010 CC, it came with fogs. 

Everything is working but when I turn the switch to the position right past auto (which I would think is for "city/parking" lights) the only lights that come on are the headlights. 

Is this how it is made to work?


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

bp328i said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just received and installed my euro switch in my 2010 CC, it came with fogs.
> 
> Everything is working but when I turn the switch to the position right past auto (which I would think is for "city/parking" lights) the only lights that come on are the headlights.
> 
> Is this how it is made to work?


 Have you done VAG-COM programming yet? I have not installed this myself yet, but I think that's where your problem lies.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

InvertedB said:


> Have you done VAG-COM programming yet? I have not installed this myself yet, but I think that's where your problem lies.


 I have not done any VAG-COM programming as of yet. My understanding was VAG-COM was only needed if you wanted rear fogs or to turn off the DRL's. 

It almost seems like the switch is wired backwards because in the position right past auto the only lights that work are the main headlights, with the switch in this position it turns off all dash-parking-tail lights and only leaves on the headlights which is basically useless. 

If I pull the switch out while in this position then the fogs come on with the main headlights.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bp328i said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just received and installed my euro switch in my 2010 CC, it came with fogs.
> 
> Everything is working but when I turn the switch to the position right past auto (which I would think is for "city/parking" lights) the only lights that come on are the headlights.
> 
> Is this how it is made to work?


 You need to turn off the DRL's (thru Vag Com) and then the "city/parking" lights will come on by themselves (no headlights), and then you can run them alone or city/parking lights + the fogs on


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

*2013 CC Euro Switch Functions*

I was curious if anyone has installed a Euro switch on a 2013 CC.
Since the DRL's are now a separate light from the headlights how would the switch function without programming?

Thanks for your input


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Curious as well. I have a 13. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

vdubbia said:


> So are rear fogs already in stock CC's, they are just not wired to turn on?
> 
> I remember with my MK5 Jetta that I had to order the light kit with the fogs. Is this not necessary with the CC?


All you have to do is run a trigger wire it's like 5 bucks at the dealership. And then turn them on with vagcom. There are posts some where on here for the rear fog light activation


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mike12v said:


> I was curious if anyone has installed a Euro switch on a 2013 CC.
> Since the DRL's are now a separate light from the headlights how would the switch function without programming?
> 
> Thanks for your input





MrMcCoy said:


> Curious as well. I have a 13.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup...I did it

It's just plug & play with the switch.

The DRL's (LED's) don't turn off though....so when you go to the "parking light" mode....the LED's go to 50% brightness.
Then you can pull out the switch to turn on the fogs & run the fogs with the 50% LED's.

I'm sure you could maybe turn off the DRL's thru VagCom (?), but I like the DRL's on.....so I left them on


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks snowbrdrdan! 
What about when the switch is in the Off position, do the DLR's go back to 100% brightness or do they shut off?
Also do you get any function out of rear fogs?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

mike12v said:


> Also do you get any function out of rear fogs?


Yes can someone please figure this out for the '12s and up. 
I have a trigger wire wasting away in my closet :banghead:



Sent from my iDevice


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Thanks for the 13 info, Sno. I asked this too in another thread a few weeks back but it went dead and unanswered. I was hoping the Euroswitch would just be plug-and-play, and allow running with fogs & DRL LEDs only. I don't mind if they reduce to 50% brightness, and I do prefer that they stay on in this mode. I mostly use this middle mode in rain, daytime fog, etc where I want a little extra visibility of the front fogs and the taillights, but don't need actual headlight illumination...I like the way the LED DRLs look so I like them to stay on.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mike12v said:


> Thanks snowbrdrdan!
> What about when the switch is in the Off position, do the DLR's go back to 100% brightness or do they shut off?
> Also do you get any function out of rear fogs?


 Yes...in the OFF or AUTO position....the DRL's are 100% brightness 

Only when you go to the parking (or "running") light position, then the DRL's go to the 50% brightness 

Rear fog....no clue. 
Never messed with it & never will.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Just installed Euro-Switch in my 2013. Love the option of 50% power LED and fogs on without HIDs. Also put in my Hoen Xenonmatch fog bulbs. Looked really bad stock.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Did you get it from bold-sport, or ecs? I am going to buy one this week for mine. 
Anyone ever looked into enabling the amber turn signals in the back of the '13s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry for the double post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

MrMcCoy said:


> Did you get it from bold-sport, or ecs? I am going to buy one this week for mine.
> Anyone ever looked into enabling the amber turn signals in the back of the '13s?



Bought it from ECS. Good idea about amber turn signals. I noticed most European 2013 cc's use them instead of the led brake lights. Weird that they changed that for the US.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BiGWAM said:


> Bought it from ECS. Good idea about amber turn signals. I noticed most European 2013 cc's use them instead of the led brake lights. Weird that they changed that for the US.


The Tiguan, Touareg, & Passat have provisions for amber turns also, may not meet the FMVSS requirements for the turn signal area for amber turn signals.

Sometimes it's a stupid style thing the Germans can do and have done in the past, giving us red turn signals, when they obviously and/or have offered amber turns in a pre-existing housing already sold in our market...


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

How did you get the original one out? I looked at all the vids and still am having trouble.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Merciless said:


> How did you get the original one out? I looked at all the vids and still am having trouble.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 Turn to Off position, push in and turn clockwise. Knob should stay in releasing the catches on the back end of the housing, pull straight out. If you cannot grasp it to pull out, open the cubby under steering wheel and reach up to the switch and push it out from behind.


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Turn to Off position, push in and turn clockwise. Knob should stay in releasing the catches on the back end of the housing, pull straight out. If you cannot grasp it to pull out, open the cubby under steering wheel and reach up to the switch and push it out from behind.


 Thanks, I actually did that after I posted.


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally got my stubborn:banghead: switch out tonight using an old brake adjustment tool...(release tabs were frozen,would not move...) pryed not so gently from side against fusebox. 

drl's shut off when park lights turned on and front fogs work. just need to get Vag'd to shut off drl's


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Ordered one last night for my '13. Got it from bold-sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VortexCC (Sep 29, 2012)

*Im slow...please lay it out for me in plain english...*

ok...i have a 13' CC, i am happy with the layout of my light functioning the way it is from the factory, however i would KILL to have rear fog(s) on my car....what is the easiest/cheapest way about obtaining them?


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking for the chrome trim ring for the switch, like what surrounds the ignition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

I got my switch from bold sport. First off the switch is different than the one that came on the car. If you get one, you will have to twist the plug around to fit into this switch. It also has to have a little force to get it into the dash. It works fine LEDs with fog lights only. Overall I'm ok with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Looking for the chrome trim ring for the switch, like what surrounds the ignition


Here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

MrMcCoy said:


> I got my switch from bold sport. First off the switch is different than the one that came on the car. If you get one, you will have to twist the plug around to fit into this switch. It also has to have a little force to get it into the dash. It works fine LEDs with fog lights only. Overall I'm ok with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you able to turn the headlights off in the off position? I plugged mine in and everything works, except the off position. Headlights remain on.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Fignewton said:


> Are you able to turn the headlights off in the off position? I plugged mine in and everything works, except the off position. Headlights remain on.


You have to disable DRLs with VCDS


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> You have to disable DRLs with VCDS


Will that turn the headlights off (in the off position) but leave the LED's on? Or will everything be off the the off position? I dont want to lose the LED's as DRL's.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Fignewton said:


> Will that turn the headlights off (in the off position) but leave the LED's on? Or will everything be off the the off position? I dont want to lose the LED's as DRL's.


YOu'll have to explore it with the BCM options. Use the VAG-COM forum for additional help. They require an auto-scan to be posted, so that (at Ross-Tech) can best help you,


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

My headlights are only on in the on position and auto position. LED's are on all the time. In the park/city light position the LEDs dim a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Got mine from bold sport. It's Chinese made, but work great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

RobSVT said:


> .... When the front fogs are turned on, the cornering lights also come on as well. Any idea as to what coding has to be changed for this to stop. I don't really want to burn the cornering lights out prematurely. This is on a 2012 CC R-Line.
> 
> - Robert


Anyone able to answer the question above? I have the same situation; 2012 R-Line, euro switch, cornering lights come on with fogs. Sorry if this has been answered somewhere but I've read multiple threads for hours now and can't find anything. I should be getting my vagcom cable in a few days so I'll be ready to dig into a coding solution if someone knows of one.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

GGCC said:


> Anyone able to answer the question above? I have the same situation; 2012 R-Line, euro switch, cornering lights come on with fogs. Sorry if this has been answered somewhere but I've read multiple threads for hours now and can't find anything. I should be getting my vagcom cable in a few days so I'll be ready to dig into a coding solution if someone knows of one.


If you have retrofitted fogs to the vehicle, the Fogs option in VCDS should be turned off. The way the CECM's are wired on the CC is that the cornering lights are in the wiring locations VCDS thinks are for fogs. The CC uses a relay switch where fogs are wired to which in turn goes to the headlight switch.

The 2012 did change the CECM and wiring locations, so what I just said may not apply to all CC's.


I went through all of this when I retrofitted fogs to my 2011 Sport.


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I did not get the results I expected with the "Euro" switch in my 2009 VR6 4Motion. The "matte chrome" finish on the original switch began to peel and it actually left a sharp edge. I started reading about the "Euro" switch and thought I possibly could kill two birds with one stone. Get a new switch with a clean finish and maybe add some lighting features along the way. I ordered the 5ND 941 431 B generic switch from Amazon ($29.99 with included Prime shipping). The switch seems to function like the old one did. I was hoping the parking lights would turn on independently but they don't. In the parking light position the DRL's come on with the option of turning on the front fogs at the same time. Otherwise the new switch seems to be working just like the original switch did. It doesn't look like I lost anything but it also doesn't look like I gained anything except a switch with a new finish on it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RickGr44 said:


> I was hoping the parking lights would turn on independently but they don't


You have to code the DRL's off thru VCDS/VagCom for that to work


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You have to code the DRL's off thru VCDS/VagCom for that to work


I figured it was a code issue. I plan to address it. Thanks for the confirmation...


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Amazon Euro Switch....*

Just received and installed the Euro switch into my 2013 CC Sport (non-LED). Switch works great, Can run the parking lights with the fogs, but when I turn the switch to the headlights on the far right, the front fogs go out and I have to pull the switch out to the second position for the front fogs to come back on. Is this normal? Anyone else run into this?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

twillet50 said:


> Just received and installed the Euro switch into my 2013 CC Sport (non-LED). Switch works great, Can run the parking lights with the fogs, but when I turn the switch to the headlights on the far right, the front fogs go out and I have to pull the switch out to the second position for the front fogs to come back on. Is this normal? Anyone else run into this?


Did you code the DRL's off?

Regardless if you did or not....when you want the fog lights on with the headlights, you have to pull the switch out to turn them on.
That's the EXACT same way the OEM switch worked


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you code the DRL's off?
> 
> Regardless if you did or not....when you want the fog lights on with the headlights, you have to pull the switch out to turn them on.
> That's the EXACT same way the OEM switch worked


Yes I know that but I have to pull it out to the second position that would be the rear fog position not the first position which is the front fogs. Wondering if it is a bad switch. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

RickGr44 said:


> I did not get the results I expected with the "Euro" switch in my 2009 VR6 4Motion. The "matte chrome" finish on the original switch began to peel and it actually left a sharp edge. I started reading about the "Euro" switch and thought I possibly could kill two birds with one stone. Get a new switch with a clean finish and maybe add some lighting features along the way. I ordered the 5ND 941 431 B generic switch from Amazon ($29.99 with included Prime shipping). The switch seems to function like the old one did. I was hoping the parking lights would turn on independently but they don't. In the parking light position the DRL's come on with the option of turning on the front fogs at the same time. Otherwise the new switch seems to be working just like the original switch did. It doesn't look like I lost anything but it also doesn't look like I gained anything except a switch with a new finish on it.


with no coding done that's exactly what it is...you'll have to do some coding to get parking light to come on by itself I believe also to add the rear fogs extra wire & coding is needed.

cheapest I've found so far....and the plug is same as OEM not upside down on some of other aftermarket euro switches on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/310774813560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

twillet50 said:


> Yes I know that but I have to pull it out to the second position that would be the rear fog position not the first position which is the front fogs. Wondering if it is a bad switch.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Yeah, that's not right then

Switch must be bad ?


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

*bad switch. ...*

They are sending a new one at no charge. Hopefully that one works.


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I decided to have a Unitronic Stage 1 update performed on my CC. While that was being done this morning I had them play with the codes for the Euro Headlight Switch. The Euro Switch now works the way I had hoped. DRLs still work in the OFF position; AUTOMATIC works as it always did; PARKING LIGHTS now come on alone or with the FOGS and of course the HEADLIGHTS work properly with or without the FOGS. I am pleased with the results and consider it $29 well spent. FYI, I bought a generic switch from Amazon. I bought the Euro Switch primarily because the matte chrome finish on the original switch was peeling and it actually had developed sharp edges. 

I will post my thoughts on the Unitronic Stage 1 update after I get a chance to test it further. The weather here is poor and it supposed remain poor for 4-5 more days. At first glance I can report the engine certainly runs smoother, responds to the throttle both quicker and more linear. It freely and easily revved past the original 6200rpm redline. I look forward to testing it further. At first glance I will say the Unitronic update is both noticeable and noteworthy.

Rick G. in MSP


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

just popped in the switch on my 2010 VW CC made in China from Ebay

feels cheaper material and instead of the silver matte it is chrome which is not bad since it matches smart keyhole and radio chrome trim http://www.ebay.com/itm/310774813560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2

I have not done any VAG COM / VCDS coding

with ignition off key out
O = off
auto = nothing
3rd potion = nothing
4th position = parking light on (weird how this only works when key is out)
pull out 1st postion = nothing
pull out 2nd position = nothing

with ignition on / turned on
O = off
auto = headlights on + parking lights on
3rd position = nothing 
3rd position + pull out 1st position = only the front fog lights are on
3rd position + pull out 2nd position = only the front fog lights are on
4th position = headlights on+ parking lights on
4th position + 1st pull out position = headlights on + parking lights on + front fog lights on
4th position + 1st pull out position = headlights on + parking lights on + front fog lights on
pull out 1st position - front fog on
pull out 2nd position - nothing


so for 2010 do I need VAG COM / VCDS to have the parking lights on only in the 3rd position when ignition is on / engine running???


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

today something weird happened....
with ignition on / engine running
3rd position now turns on the headlight ....but orange parking lights off..... DRL green lights up .... but rest of cluster instruments lights off!!????  WTH!!?? anyone????

do I need VAG COM or VCDS???


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

anyone??? w/ 2010 have this issue???


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Exactly which one of these fits the 2013 CC?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-PASSAT...les_CarParts_SM&hash=item43b4bda2b6#vi-ilComp

If they are the same, why are they a different price from the same seller?  Shipping is also different between the two


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

jd14 said:


> Exactly which one of these fits the 2013 CC?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-PASSAT...les_CarParts_SM&hash=item43b4bda2b6#vi-ilComp
> ...


looks like 2nd one is from ebay UK so price is about the same in USD


----------

